# What is "dressy casual"???



## OwlPellets (Jul 23, 2006)

I am going on a dinner cruise for a wedding and on the invitation it says that one's attire should be "dressy casual." Can someone please enlighten me as to what would be appropriate for this so that I will not be over/underdressed. Thank you.


----------



## constantmystery (Apr 18, 2006)

It's an unfortunate byproduct of our time that people use such vague terms like "dressy casual" too make life eaasier...only to make it more complicated and confusing. the Hosts don't seem to realize that like raising children, people want to know the parameters of correct behavior so they can work within them (sorry, didn't mean to go on a diatribe!)

I'd say for guys, it means some hybrid outfit like pressed khakis with a sport jacket and an open collar shirt. Wear shoes rather than athletic sneakers and you'll be the scion of style!


----------



## odoreater (Feb 27, 2005)

Dressy casual is business casual for social occasions.


----------



## kitonbrioni (Sep 30, 2004)

Dress as please for the event and ignore silly request.


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

I would contact the person and ask what it means. Don't let them give you a vague response like "it's the same as 'business casual,' " because that's not an answer. Politely ask specifically what they expect you to wear. 

I have a far greater interested in clothes than the average person, and even I don't have better than a vague idea of what "business casual" is supposed to mean. And I realize that my idea may be completely different from someone else's. 

Equating "dressy casual" with "business casual" reminds me of when I look up a word on a site like dictionary.com, and all it does is restate the word. Like you look up "immature," and the "definition" they give you is "lacking in maturity." And you think, "Wow, that was no help at all."

Although I'm not old enough to know first-hand, I imagine things like this were simpler, say, 50 years ago, when there were basically three types of outfits that a man would wear to such an event, excluding formal white tie:

1. "Semi-formal" which meant black tie.

2. "Business attire" or some such, which meant a suit and tie.

3. "Casual," which meant a sport jacket or blazer, slacks and a tie. 

Unfortunately today, specifying "casual" would probably cause some to show up in things like wife-beaters and flip-flops. I'm guessing that's what they were trying to avoid by stating "dressy casual," but as I said, I'd ask for specifics.


----------



## onthelistbaby (Nov 15, 2004)

Harry96 said:


> I would contact the person and ask what it means. Don't let them give you a vague response like "it's the same as 'business casual,' " because that's not an answer. Politely ask specifically what they expect you to wear.
> 
> I have a far greater interested in clothes than the average person, and even I don't have better than a vague idea of what "business casual" is supposed to mean. And I realize that my idea may be completely different from someone else's.
> 
> ...


If I'm not mistaken, Formal meant (and means) white tie, Semi-Formal means black tie.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

If I got that lame-arse instruction I would consider
A. The likely attire of the crowd if you know these folks well enough to gauge it...
B. The location and season

Assuming it is a Summer evening and I had no idea whether the invitation sender's other friends are tasteful or slobs I'd go with my instincts and wear my...

RL black linen sportcoat
White Linen/cotton blend CF dress shirt
Natural linen trousers
...and Prolly my light brown Bruno Magli loafers

...and a pocket square of course. Generally you won't see ties worn at such an event so open collar will be fine (until I am elected King, then wear the tie).

Basically if it says dressy casual a nice button down LS shirt (can be dressy or a casual shirt but long sleeves and buttons), nice trousers, jacket optional and loafers and you will be safe. Another easy one for summer events is a light silk sweater (the tee shirt style) under a jacket - cool and 'neat'.

P.S.> I generally go with KitonBrioni's suggestion in life but don't advise it to others... ya never know what someone might do


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

onthelistbaby said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Formal meant (and means) white tie, Semi-Formal means black tie.


You're not mistaken; I am. I just wished I had caught it before you did.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I'm guessing if you wear a nice suit sans tie with open collar(and don't forget nice shoes and pocket square) you'll look better than the majority.


----------



## Chuck Franke (Aug 8, 2003)

By the time our young friend Golem finishes college he'll be the epitome of style and grace  keep up the good work.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

I was just summerizing your post Chuck , incase OwlPellets didn't want to read all that. And thank you for the compliment, I learn from the best.


----------



## GBR (Aug 10, 2005)

What a silly description: Your host demonstrates little concern for his guests.

You could take him at his word and wear an expensive pair of jeans and a decent shirt. After all who could equate a pair of Lands End jeans with YSL or Armani......You would probably find that they will have cost more than many of the suits likely to be in attendance.

On the other hand a light coloured suit of jacket and trousers with an open neck shirt would humour him as well.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm a bit suprised to see so many posters concluding that wearing a suit or sportcoat, with an open collared shirt, is consistant with the "dressy casual instructions and appropriate for wear to an evening wedding. Wear a linen suit or a nice sportcoat with dress slacks and a tie...you will be well presented and your hosts will be pleased!


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

The range of responses to this post are a symptom of just how silly these hybrid "dress codes" have become. I had a similar experiences a few years ago when my company's annual summer outing was on a dinner cruise. I asked what the dress code was from the girl who was arranging it and she told me "formal." Of course I realized right away that for her khakis, loafers and a collared shirt constituted formal. Someone else told me "business attire", another told me "business casual" and yet another told me "anything you want." My solution was to go on the website for the dinner cruise company and the dress code was well outlined. Owlpellets, you may want to do the same. Good luck.


----------



## Holdfast (Oct 30, 2005)

While "dressy casual" is a ridiculous instruction, I personally would interpret it as jacket minus tie or summer suit minus tie. In most circles I suspect this will leave you looking smarter than the average person there but not overdressed.

Of course, it helps if you know who you will be with and if in doubt, call the host and pester them for a proper definition!:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Des Esseintes (Aug 16, 2005)

... an unconvinving oxymoron, in my opinion. Says "Wear what you want - we'll decide whether you'll get in...".

Maybe tailcoat with designer denims?

Sorry - coulnd't help it. I just hate these idiotic new pseudo-conventions.

dE

dE


----------



## OwlPellets (Jul 23, 2006)

Thank you all for your responses, I think I have something in mind now.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Everyone here is fighting the obvious, as if fighting back against the slobbish masses.

Casual, today, means jeans, shorts, t-tops, or whatever. If you were to call out 100 people (in your best local accent) and say "Come on, y'all, it's just real casual - nothing fancy", most would be in shorts or jeans, paired with mainly t-shirts.

When the casual crowd gets nice, it goes "dressy casual". Remember, most here may own one suit (and it may not fit), or they just refuse to wear ties. Whatever their excuse, the real reason is that they are lazy SOBs who really don't want to bother changing in between the weekend routine of buffet line, toilet, and video game. But in order to avoid anyone showing up in a t-shirt or shorts for the event, the attire then calls for 'dressy casual'. The hosts are hoping no one will wear jeans, but I'd go 10 to 1 at least a quarter of the crowd will anyhow.

Eat something solid before. This sounds like one of those 'beer and rot-gut wine weddings'. Have a back-up plan in place to go eat afterward.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

*What is dressy casual?*

A contradiction in terms.
I would wear a tie, and probably spectators.
Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## GaryBurke (Jun 2, 2006)

I_Should_Be_Working said:


> Everyone here is fighting the obvious, as if fighting back against the slobbish masses.
> 
> Casual, today, means jeans, shorts, t-tops, or whatever. If you were to call out 100 people (in your best local accent) and say "Come on, y'all, it's just real casual - nothing fancy", most would be in shorts or jeans, paired with mainly t-shirts.
> 
> When the casual crowd gets nice, it goes "dressy casual". Remember, most here may own one suit (and it may not fit), or they just refuse to wear ties. Whatever their excuse, the real reason is that they are lazy SOBs who really don't want to bother changing in between the weekend routine of buffet line, toilet, and video game. But in order to avoid anyone showing up in a t-shirt or shorts for the event, the attire then calls for 'dressy casual'. The hosts are hoping no one will wear jeans, but I'd go 10 to 1 at least a quarter of the crowd will anyhow.


Exactly.. "Dressy Casual" means a shirt with a collar (even a polo) and long pants to most people out there. I have talked to non-dressy people (er, EVERYONE I KNOW) and they all say the same thing "I hate getting dressed up, it's uncomfortable and awkward, I gotta be me." And strangely enough "me" they gotta be is exactly the same as every other "me" out there. But they all feel like they're the daring individuals!

This creates the downward pressure of increasing casualness. It has now reached the point on college campuses where students wear pajamas and bathrobes all day. They "gotta be comfortable".


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

I would go with slacks and jacket, and either a button down without a tie or nice shirt with tie.

If you go with the tie, you can always stash the tie if feel like it is too much after you get there.

You can make dress the whole thing up with a nice Pocket Square.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

It means wear your ballcap with the bill facing forward.


----------



## Lino (Apr 15, 2006)

The danger with a casual wedding, even a "dressey casual" one is that in this case, you can over dress. Rule number one for dressing (and how you act) for a wedding, is do nothing that will over shadow the bride.

If you are still in doubt, ask. Remember the Bride—and perhaps the groom too—has an image in her head of exactly how her wedding will look and go. You are there to help them celebrate and make it one of the best days in their lives, so it will not hurt to ask. It will make you feel better and it will help them get the wedding they want. And hey, if you know other guests, you can then help out by spreading the word.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

GaryBurke said:


> Exactly.. "Dressy Casual" means a shirt with a collar (even a polo) and long pants to most people out there. I have talked to non-dressy people (er, EVERYONE I KNOW) and they all say the same thing "I hate getting dressed up, it's uncomfortable and awkward, I gotta be me." And strangely enough "me" they gotta be is exactly the same as every other "me" out there. But they all feel like they're the daring individuals!
> 
> This creates the downward pressure of increasing casualness. It has now reached the point on college campuses where students wear pajamas and bathrobes all day. They "gotta be comfortable".


I don't understand this concept either. My friends say they hate getting dressed up or hate wearing dress shoes because it's uncomfortable. When I try to tell them to get a shirt that fits and try out a pair of nice loafers instead of those hurrendous skater shoes they just say no. Oh midwest when will you learn to atleast wear a button up shirt and GASP leather shoes.


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

odoreater said:


> Dressy casual is business casual for social occasions.


You forgot to add, with less formaility than a formal occassion.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Lino said:


> The danger with a casual wedding, even a "dressey casual" one is that in this case, you can over dress. Rule number one for dressing (and how you act) for a wedding, is do nothing that will over shadow the bride.
> 
> If you are still in doubt, ask. Remember the Bride-and perhaps the groom too-has an image in her head of exactly how her wedding will look and go. You are there to help them celebrate and make it one of the best days in their lives, so it will not hurt to ask. It will make you feel better and it will help them get the wedding they want. And hey, if you know other guests, you can then help out by spreading the word.


I had an outside wedding earlier this month, which featured a "casual" dress code. Only the groom and his best man wore a suit, but I thought I should at leat wear a shirt and pants.

I showed up with a shirt, Black Watch tartan summer pants, a grosgrain belt in the Household Division pattern, and leather flip-flops (which will make some question my outfit).

Out of the 200 or so people, I was dressed the best. Most wore shorts, tee-shirts, polos and anything else you could imagine.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I've worn my searsucker suit to two weddings this summer, one of which was expressly somewhat casual (I don't remember the dress instructions). At each one I got at least one envious comment. You'll look great and you can take off the coat or tie if you'd like to be more casual.


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

I'd echo most of what's already been said. Consider the couple's personal style as a hint to how THEY may interpret "Dressy Casual". Then remember it's always better to be over-dressed than under-dressed. You can always remove your tie, take off your jacket and roll up your sleeves. Kinda hard to go the other direction, though!

_...Coz every girl crazy 'bout a sharp dressed man!_


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

Patrick06790 said:


> It means wear your ballcap with the bill facing forward.


Ha!

I've noticed a new (at least to me) trend of guys -- even white guys -- wearing their caps sideways. I always want to say, "Hey Snoop ****** White, how about turning that cap around?" (Or, even better, taking it off!)


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Been here. Tried to do this a couple of months ago for an invite to my son's soon to be rehearsal dinner--a lobster bake at Bar Harbor. We wanted to convey a no tie but no jeans idea. Suggestions ranged from Nantucket casual to Kennedy casual. We didn't specify.
Why not go ahead and codify things here and now. 
White tie is a given.
Black tie as well (you can get away with a suit)
but 
Business Casual?
Dressy Casual?
Country Club Casual?
Golf Casual?
Casual?
Informal?
Greeby?

Andy could set it up for a vote. I see both jackets no tie and long sleeve shirt with tie, no jacket at dressy parties--particulary when it's hot and summertime.

Why should forum members have to ask what terms mean. Forum members should define the terms once and let the rest of the world follow their lead. 

I always wear my NASCAR hat brim forward so the pony tail will show to best effect.


----------



## Harry96 (Aug 3, 2005)

If I were writing invitations, I would specifically describe the attire I'd like my guests to wear. If it were casual, I might write something like: "Requested minimum attire for women is dress shoes with a dress; pant suit; or wool slacks, collared dress shirt and blazer or sweater; and for men is wool slacks, collared dress shirt, sport jacket, blazer or sweater, and leather dress shoes; tie optional." I know that I, as a guest, would appreciate such detail about what's expected.

It's too bad that things have come to this, but today some people's conecpt of "dressed up" isn't even up to the standards of what I consider "casual."


----------



## Stuttjukken (Jan 14, 2006)

Dressy casual for me are wool blazer and wool trousers in matching colours, white or light blue shirt and tie, black or brown shoes.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

This is an interesting thread, and those of you in the Midwest who are decrying declining dress standards should spend a little time on the West Coast; you'd feel better. Anyway, there are two suggestions in the above that seem to me really pretty dodgy. One is the suit with open-collar shirt. This I can't see at all--to my eye, looks like hell, a really jarring mixture of styles. If you want to go open-collar, this calls for a sports jacket in my opinion. The second is the pocket square without a tie (sorry Chuck). To me a pocket square works by adding to what's already there and enhancing the shirt/tie/jacket ensemble. To omit one of the preceding elements is like sitting down to a lovely meal and eating only the dessert (or something like that!). Just my take on it! :icon_smile_wink:

_Edit_: Completely agree with your other suggestions, Chuck, and like the idea of loafers. A pair of Norwegian-toe monk shoes would look great too, and even some plain-toe monks would work.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

How did I miss this discussion??

Read this:

It would be the same as:

*COUNTRY CLUB*, or DRESSY, RESORT CASUAL, CASUAL CHIC: Apparel that you'd wear to a private country club for lunch or dinner. Dress trousers, sport shirt, dress shirt or knit polo shirt, a sweater or sport jacket and leather shoes/belt. It's also appropriate for an off-site seminar, a party at a friend's home or dinner at a nice restaurant. And yes the elements in your attire may have cost MORE than a good suit!!


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

*What does 'casual' mean?*

I have enjoyed reading this thread.

In doing so I have been trying hard to 'hear' the real nuance of the word 'casual' in American usage.

For me (as a British speaker) it means something like 'without committment', 'without responsibility', 'without effort'. If I am doing something 'casually' it means I just happen to be doing it and I have no particular intention of doing it (or not doing it) again. I think of something like 'casual labour'.

A 'casual dress code' means there is no dress code. So it's strange for me that the word 'casual' should appear on an invitation in the first place. It sounds like the guests are being invited to think about _not thinking about_ what they are going to wear (as it were).

It would seem to me odd to complimennt a person for being dressed 'casually' or to say an item of clothing was 'casual', although I have seen both of these used in other threads.

Clearly in American English 'casual' paradoxically seems to carry a slightly 'formal' connotation. To compliment someone on looking casual seems to mean he is 'well-dressed' in a relaxed sort of way (rather than that you can tell he has put absolutely no thought into his dress). 'Casual' means what I would call 'informal' (always being aware that the word 'formal' is tucked away in there). That's it! You do not have the word 'infomal' - or it must mean something else.

So I can just about begin to see what 'dressy casual' might mean. It means dress 'infomally', but nicely so.

I am sure this doesn't help one bit

Trimmer


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

*Casual formality*

Andy cunningly popped in that reference to

as I was in the process of composing my message.

I agree completely with the 'categories of casualness' chart; it is just that I would call it a 'categories of formality' chart.

Trimmer


----------

